# New review of the Sigma 30mm f/1.4



## dswatson83 (Apr 17, 2013)

There is a new review of the Sigma 30mm f/1.4 using the 7D. It looks very good and since Canon doesn't really have a 30-35mm lens with f/1.4 other than the $1300 L lens, it might be a really nice option. 

Sigma 30mm f/1.4 Hands On Review - Plus a comparison with the Sigma 35mm f/1.4


----------



## bycostello (Apr 17, 2013)

nice lens


----------



## Sdiver2489 (Apr 17, 2013)

Wait....Sigma has yet another revision of the body of this lens? Now it incorporates almost shiny pieces of plastic? Also the hood went away from the petal design? This is the third different look this lens has had...


----------



## pierceography (Apr 17, 2013)

Sdiver2489 said:


> Wait....Sigma has yet another revision of the body of this lens? Now it incorporates almost shiny pieces of plastic? Also the hood went away from the petal design? This is the third different look this lens has had...



Did you watch the video? Sigma has a 30mm f/1.4 for crop sensor bodies that the reviewer is comparing the new 35mm f/1.4 to. They are completely different lenses.


----------



## fonts (Apr 17, 2013)

Sigma is killing it!


----------



## Sdiver2489 (Apr 17, 2013)

pierceography said:


> Sdiver2489 said:
> 
> 
> > Wait....Sigma has yet another revision of the body of this lens? Now it incorporates almost shiny pieces of plastic? Also the hood went away from the petal design? This is the third different look this lens has had...
> ...



Of course I watched the video. If you are familiar with the siggy 30mm then you would know that the one he reviewed has a different hood and a different finish then what I am use to. There was a change about 1-2 years ago that changed from a sparkly matte finish to a satin plastic finish. The one he reviewed has almost glossy segments and a non-petal hood.


----------



## Albi86 (Apr 17, 2013)

Sdiver2489 said:


> pierceography said:
> 
> 
> > Sdiver2489 said:
> ...



This is the new version belonging to the "Art" line.


----------



## Sdiver2489 (Apr 17, 2013)

Albi86 said:


> Sdiver2489 said:
> 
> 
> > pierceography said:
> ...



That's what I was looking for. I remember reading that they were going to update the 30mm when they announced the 35mm but I guess I didn't realized it was going to be this quick. Has it been confirmed that they are any different besides the cosmetics and the USB dock?


----------



## Albi86 (Apr 17, 2013)

Yes, it's a new lens design. There's a review on lenstip too:


http://www.lenstip.com/370.1-Lens_review-Sigma_A_30_mm_f_1.4_DC_HSM_Introduction.html


----------



## bseitz234 (Apr 17, 2013)

Sdiver2489 said:


> That's what I was looking for. I remember reading that they were going to update the 30mm when they announced the 35mm but I guess I didn't realized it was going to be this quick. Has it been confirmed that they are any different besides the cosmetics and the USB dock?



check out the corner MTFs and the optics diagram:
http://www.sigmaphoto.com/product/30mm-f14-dc-hsm-a

completely new and different optically.

Edit: OP, just got through watching the video. Thanks for that review- I've heard hit-and-miss things about AF, so I'm glad you found it to your liking, because I'm strongly considering this lens!


----------



## JAlmodovar90 (Apr 17, 2013)

Has anyone gotten there hands on the lens yet? Would it worth getting the 35 1.4 for crop despite the 30 being specifically built for crop?


----------



## Random Orbits (Apr 17, 2013)

JAlmodovar90 said:


> Has anyone gotten there hands on the lens yet? Would it worth getting the 35 1.4 for crop despite the 30 being specifically built for crop?



If you intend on going FF in the future, then getting the 35 f/1.4 makes sense. There is a larger market for lenses that can be used for both crop and FF cameras. The disadvantages are size, weight, cost.


----------



## dswatson83 (Apr 17, 2013)

JAlmodovar90 said:


> Has anyone gotten there hands on the lens yet? Would it worth getting the 35 1.4 for crop despite the 30 being specifically built for crop?


The Sigma 35mm f/1.4 is much larger and heavier so make sure that is not an issue. The resale on a FF lens like the Sigma 35mm will be higher most likely and the image quality on a cropped camera will be better than the 30mm f/1.4. Plus, if you ever upgrade to FF or rent/borrow a FF camera, the lens will work. It's probably worth it to go with the 35mm IF you don't mind the size, weight, and have the extra $400.


----------

